# 17th Maryland Slot Car Show-Sept 28



## njdcball (Mar 16, 2011)

17th MARYLAND SLOT CAR SHOW & SWAP MEET – September 28, 2014

All Slot Car Hobbyists, Racers & Collectors

What a difference a few weeks make…we now have 75 TABLES RESERVED FOR OUR SHOW!! We still have tables left in the big room and entry room, so, if you want tables and haven’t contacted me yet, please do so ASAP.

With about 5 WEEKS TO GO, our 17th MARYLAND, Slot Car Show & Swap Meet will be held on Sunday, SEPTEMBER 28th, 10A-2P at the HILTON GARDEN INN, WHITE MARSH MALL, BALTIMORE, MD at 5015 Campbell Boulevard, Baltimore, MD 21236. Hotel # is 410-427-0600. It’s conveniently located off of Maryland INTERSTATE 95, at EXIT 67.

Our SPRING 2014 Show had over 95 Vendor display tables with over 50 Vendors setting up and an ECHORR sanctioned race event held in an adjoining room. AND…just a heads-up, as we have another “official” ECHORR race scheduled for this show on their 4’ x 12’ 4-lane “traveling track”. It will be held in the adjoining room at the end of the long entry hallway.

Admission (10am) is $5/person; kids under 12 free and EARLY "floor rights" at $20/person starting around 8am. 

Table costs are as follows: First table rented will cost $30. All additional tables are $25 each. (Ex: One table=$30; two tables=$55; three tables=$80 and so on). 

TABLES are 6 footers and if you take 2 or more, helpers are free. If you want to bring in a helper, but are only taking one table, then it's an additional $10. However, there won't be an extra charge if that helper is a member of your immediate family (wives, significant others or kids)

*SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT! I was recently fortunate enough to acquire two small slot car collections totaling about 200 cars, as well as a lot of assorted boxed/mint track (many specialty pieces including single lane, electric lap counters, service road turnoffs, O-Gauge), accessories, etc., that I will be bringing to this show. The cars are a mix of HO, 1/32 and 1/24 scale and include Vibes, T-Jets, AFX, Atlas, AJ’s (Oscars, Fire Trucks, Wreckers), Faller, Lionel, Tyco (Pro, HP, US 1 Trucking), Eldon, Revell, Strombecker, K&B and more. *

Just like our previous shows, this show will have thousands of vintage and new slot cars and accessories in all scales - HO, 1/48/, 1/43, 1/32 & 1/24 setup in two adjoining banquet rooms. 

We have slot car hobbyists setting up displays from all over the country including Michigan, Ohio, Illinois, Pittsburgh/Western PA, Philly/Southern Jersey, NY/north NJ/Conn metro area, Buffalo/upstate NY, VA Beach/Richmond. Plus, lots of local hobbyists from the Baltimore area, Washington DC area and the Delaware area set up at our show as well. 

Just a few of the more familiar names setting up tables this year are:
Bob Beers (Mr. Aurora), Tom Stumpf, Mario Pisano; Guy Graziano; Cheryl Lincoln-WIZZARD HIGH PERFORMANCE; Harry Nonnemacher (Harry20), Doug Keys; Bill Houck; Steve Sanders (vintage AFX), Rick Swavely (Resin Dude Bodies); Rich Shanfeld (Great Traditions Hobbies - 1/32 & 1/24 large scale slots); Craig Holler (Deadplasti-large scale and vintage slots); Joe Davidson (vintage slots); Bob Lusch (Bad L Hobbies); Allan Twitty (classic vintage slots all scales); Bob Royal; Joe Hopkins; Brad Blohm (vintage/rare 1/24 slots); Steve Berry; Jerry Schmoyer (OneStopSlotShop); Bob Burns; Eric Warren; Rob Bonner and Larry Schenk too name just a few. Plus many more (including quite a few new hobbyists setting up tables for this show as well)!!!

I’ve attached links (below) to a couple of short YouTube VIDEOS of our March 2013 show, shot by Kevin McAvoy. The first link is the show at Pre-Opening Setup (about 8:30 AM) and the other is at it’s peak with all the attendees crowding around. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=DaLR4Y9ea64
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=epN501lzMKI

So, if you are thinking about attending and need directions or show info, contact me (Elliot Dalberg) [email protected]; 

703-960-3594 (home); 703-901-4262 (cell) or Doug Keys - [email protected]; 301-474-6596. 

The Hilton Garden Inn has blocked out a group of rooms for the night before at a discounted rate ($119). These rooms must be booked 3 weeks prior to the show to get the discounted rate. 

Anyway, I hope to see you all there again, because it’s always a fun event.

Thanks 
Elliot Dalberg
[email protected]


----------

